# Don't buy new, get a reel serviced



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

I wanted to brag on OCD reel service .....
Keith aka Ocean Master can basically make your old reel new again, we left him several reels and we cannot be more satisfied with how they preform , very smooth well greased and upgraded drags. He actually fixed two of our reels and they work perfect now. One reel was very rough and now is like new. Very reasonably priced and we will use Keith for every reel now! Thanks for the hard work!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Keith & Joe are the best, bar none!


----------

